# Colonoscopy prep and fear of cramping or nausea



## askmom

Hello and thanks for reading. I scheduled a colonoscopy in 3 weeks and obsessing about prep. I used to have ibs-d and now that I'm older it is ibs-c. It has been a difficult life to live esp with anxiety disorder, But, i keep on keepin on...Very bad cramping and bloating but few stools and thin. I have to do test, colon cancer runs in family. I'm so worried about dulcolax and miralax causing more severe cramping and I get panic attack. I do not do well with such issues and I have fear and know I will get hysterical and panic. I also have emetophobia which really complicates things.s. No one in my circle understands the extent of this worry. I will take any advice to calm my fears. Thank you....


----------



## BQ

Well first off I have never heard ANYone complain of cramping with the prep. So I would not be too concerned about that.Secondly have you let your Dr know the extent of your fears??? Perhaps you should let him/her know how anxious you are.You could ask for the Ducloax Miralax prep as opposed to the Golightly prep. Here are the instructions for it: https://www.healthinfotranslations.org/pdfDocs/Miralax_Ducolax_Bowel_Prep_Som_FINAL.pdf For myself... I avoided nausea by sipping the prep.. instead of trying to drink it fast. I ignored the timing on the prep and once I started drinking it... I just kept slowly sipping it until I was running clear. It was no worse than a bad "D" day.... only there was no cramping.I think it also helps to eat lightly for a few days before the prep.But if you are in a panic about this and can't get yourself OUT of panic... you NEED to speak to your Dr. It is very important that they know you are having severe anxiety.


----------



## askmom

BQ said:


> Well first off I have never heard ANYone complain of cramping with the prep. So I would not be too concerned about that.Secondly have you let your Dr know the extent of your fears??? Perhaps you should let him/her know how anxious you are.You could ask for the Ducloax Miralax prep as opposed to the Golightly prep. Here are the instructions for it: https://www.healthinfotranslations.org/pdfDocs/Miralax_Ducolax_Bowel_Prep_Som_FINAL.pdf For myself... I avoided nausea by sipping the prep.. instead of trying to drink it fast. I ignored the timing on the prep and once I started drinking it... I just kept slowly sipping it until I was running clear. It was no worse than a bad "D" day.... only there was no cramping.I think it also helps to eat lightly for a few days before the prep.But if you are in a panic about this and can't get yourself OUT of panic... you NEED to speak to your Dr. It is very important that they know you are having severe anxiety.


----------



## askmom

Thanks. I did tell my dr. About anxiety, but they don't really take it seriously, but he said I could take Xanax . I was hoping to just sip at my own pace . Praying for no bad cramping. I had test 12 years ago and I starved myself for three days prior for fear of being sick but I ended up so weak and dehydrated, not a good idea.


----------



## BQ

You will be fine and definitely take the xanax they offered. It will help. No reason to starve yourself! Just eat lightly.. a low residue type diet.(Here is some info: http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/low-residue-diet-foods Obviously you do not need to be so strict with it.. but that will give you an idea of more easily digested foods.)The less you allow fear to control you... the better off you will be. I have learned positive thinking leads to more positives and negative thinking leads to more negatives. So be vigilant about your thoughts! Turn every negative thought into a positive one.The procedure is nothing to be afraid of... remember you have had it done before and you were fine!The more you panic.. the worse you will feel. You control your thoughts.... no one and nothing else does. So move your thinking towards more positives. You have already had the procedure... you know what to expect.... nothing bad happened to you last time... except you allowed your fears to lead you into starving yourself. You admit that wasn't good... so simply put.. do not repeat that! Do Not ALLOW yourself to get into a panic. You know that doesn't help you... so this time.. do something that DOES help you. Positive thinking... and in the meantime if you have THAT serious a problem with panic and anxiety... get it treated by a Mental Health professional! There is NO reason to suffer like this!


----------



## askmom

Thank you so much for your positive support. I do see a mental health counselor on and off and I have not done well with medications, very sensitive to any chemical. I will take your advice to heart and on a good day I can think positive, but on a bad day I can't seem to turn it around. I have more bad then good with this stomach pain issue.


----------



## TVgirl

I didnt have cramping with prep but lots of tummy gurgling. I did have quite a bit of nausea though fir the first few hours after first dose. I took citramag as prep


----------



## JenS

I'm glad I saw this post, even if it's older, because it's exactly how I am feeling today! I have had six colonoscopies in the past, but this is my first time using the Miralax/Gatorade prep. I've been nervous for days about it (scared of nausea and cramping!!) I just drank my first glass and was jumping online for advice!!

The worse prep ever was the Go-Lyte. ugh, how could anyone drink that stuff. And constantly on the toilet for hours.

My favorite was the Suprep I used last night. Still not the best tasting but t tleast it was only two glasses and no cramping!

As I said, it's my first time using Miralax and I'm nervous
















OH, and as for the Xanax...I always take one the morning of my scopes. The anesthesiologist told me to take it with a tiny sip of water three hours before arriving.


----------

